# Which is better - Konsyl, Metamucil or Citrucel



## angie0805 (Feb 4, 2015)

I am new to this forum and very thankful to find it as well. I have had IBS-D for over 20 years, I have been diagnosed with Moderate Diverticulosis with my first colonoscopy in the 90's, then just IBS with my last scope (2001)...and now I went to a doctor which has told me to try the low FODMAP diet...At this point...who knows?!

**DISCLAIMER** - I like to eat bad food, not excercise and drink alcohol most weekends. But realizing that this isn't working for me, it's time to make a change. With that being said, please save the "You shouldn't gripe about your IBS if you don't eat right and drink alcohol..blah, blah...









I am starting on the low FODMAP, but with my eating history, it's HARD ya'll!!!! I want nothing more but to go eat Mexican food and drink margaritas (yes - plural)

I have been taking Konsyl and have found that when taken regularly, it helps bulk things up a bit, but I would really like to get some input on what's working.

ALSO - my co worker mentioned something about Bentonite Clay....Thought???

It would really be nice to go somewhere and not have to make certain I know where the restroom is - OR - make sure everyone is out of the restroom at work....

Input appreciated!


----------



## jenny402 (Apr 14, 2014)

Most doctors recommend Benefiber. That is what I use.


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

I've not seen anyone do well with bentonite clay. Other than people going through the placebo effect.

Fiber has value to IBS-D people. You might think it would make diarrhea worse, but it's usually the opposite. It normalizes. I'm talking about Metamucil and Citrucel. Taking soluble fiber actually "binds" to bile acids, neutralizing them. That's one of the reasons people with IBS-D get diarrhea (from too much bile acid). The excess bile irritates the intestines, and so the intestines respond by secreting water and mucous, which causes bacteria to fluorish, which causes gas and bloating, which causes more water and mucuous to be secreted, and so on. Bowel movements flush that bile out, and for a small period of time, you'll feel better. Then you eat again, and immediately the same thing starts to happen. Sucks.

So take fiber. It can potentially improve your life in major ways. Play with the dosage. Like two tablespoons of Metamucil (coarse, flavorless with real sugar). That's a good amount. I'd say start with 1 tablespoon and go from there. Take it in plenty of water. Like 2 cups (16 ounces). And take it about 30 minutes before each of your 3 big meals per day. (I wouldn't take it for snack time, though.)

Another thing to try: Probiotics. You know this. But try all kinds. I recently switched to Saccharomyces Boulardii from Jarrow, and it's working wonders for me. Prior to now I've been happy with Align. But you should try all kinds. Don't stop after trying two kinds.

FODMAP is not necessary for most of us. Probably it works for 25-50%. But that's just a guess. So does starving yourself, but I don't recommend that. You might also look into food elimination diets. Look up programs online. They typically begin with just one kind of food. And once you find one food you're okay with, you add another thing to it. Over time, you figure out what's setting you off. But people with IBS-D have mixed results with that process. Today it seems everything is great with something like eating tofu. Then tomorrow eating tofu triggers diarrhea. It's inconsistent a lot of times for us, so it's confounding. When you get inconsistent results with something like FODMAP or the elimination diet, then you have to conclude that it's not necessarily what you're eating. It could just be the fact that you're eating, in other words.

Other things to try: Calcium chews. Fiber chews. Baby aspirin. Switching to an all-vegan diet. Switching to gluten free diet. Antibiotics. Herbal antibiotic programs. Hypnosis. Stress reduction. Etc.

Of course you should go through your gastroenterologist's checklist, including a colonoscopy + endoscopy, blood tests, etc.


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh, and you asked which is better: Metamucil or Citrucel. It depends on the person. Some say one, some say the other. Try both. They're cheap.


----------

